# Wotofo Ice Cubed



## Attie (5/2/16)

Any vendors getting these in?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (5/2/16)

They do look sweet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/2/16)

Attie said:


> Any vendors getting these in?
> 
> View attachment 44984


Nice concept but I hear it's almost impossible to line up flush with the mod...


----------



## zadiac (6/2/16)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/2/16)

I like it. Let's hope it's as a good a dripper as the sapor, and I'll be sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (6/2/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I like it. Let's hope it's as a good a dripper as the sapor, and I'll be sold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are calling this V1.5 of the ice cube or whatever? Give me Sapor V1.5 pleeeaaaase!!!!


----------



## zadiac (6/2/16)

Sapor with a velocity style deck, now THAT would be awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

